# Some questions about specific foods/products.



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm having trouble figuring out if any of the following are "bad" for SIBO/IBS. Your help is appreciated.1) 100% Pure Maple Syrup - I'm assuming it is pure fructose, like honey, but I thought I'd make sure before I completely dismiss it. I can't seem to find anything on the web.2) Xanthan Gum - I guess this is used as a thickener in some products, but I'm not sure if there is a reason to avoid it.My goal is to avoid foods that will be especially bad for fermentation in the gut. Maybe we could use this thread to point out a few other foods/products that would surprise people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What I find is mostly sucrose or a mix of sucrose and glucose.I think more like cane sugar and less like nectur or fruit. After all this is for the plant to use, not to attract animals to eat/collect it.www.nutricoach.net/sweeteners.html


> quote:Maple syrup is 88-89% sucrose and about 11% glucose. There are also trace amounts of other sugars. Diabetics and others concerned with sugars should treat maple syup tha same as table sugar.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...3&dopt=AbstractXantan gum looks like from this study that it is fermented by colonic bacteria. K.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:100% Pure Maple Syrup


According to my secret government sources, maple syrup is almost 100% sucrose. Maple syrup was something that I used while on Pimentel's diet and it didn't cause any problems.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!Now I can at least think about having pancakes.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Now I can at least think about having pancakes


Enjoy them! I know I did while on Pimentel's diet.







By the way, according to some quick reading, xantnan gum appears to be a moderate fermentability gum which means it is probably better to avoid it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your talking about foods that contribute to gas yes?FYISample Menu for Low Intestinal Gas Productionhttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htmThis diet may help both sibo and IBS possibly.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIControlling Intestinal Gashttp://www.aboutincontinence.org/Gas.html


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

What's everybody think about using blanched almond flour as a source for flour? Would that jive with Pimental's recommendation?By the way, eric, those articles will be nice for reference. Thanks.


----------

